# Tiger & Baseball Harnesses....cute!



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thought you guys would like to see these two Harnesses! Thought they were really cool and different. Hope you like them!


Sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Soo cute!! I especially love the dress harness, how cute is that? 
Think Carl would mind wearing a dress?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I can always leave off the ruffle nd the bow! 

Sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

they are nice good job


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

what kind of a closer do these have? can you post what they look like underneath? they are soooo cute!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They have a velcro closing on the neck and then the ribcage. It's a really tough velcro, not one that will come undone easily. Lucky has one and I'm very impressed with it, it's awesome and a perfect fit. :wink:

Here is what it looks like underneath and closed:









Open on top:









Open underneath:









And here is Lucky with it on:









My cat added his feet to the pics for a little something extra :lol:


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

is it a strechy fabric? they look really pretty!! and Kari lucky bear is my absolute favorite!!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Mine isn't stretchy. But Lucky is full grown so that's not a problem. 

Good Luck Bear is awesome. :wink: I had cancer when I was 6 and had to have chemo for two years. When I was leaving the hospital for the last time, a nurse brought in a Good Luck Care Bear for me and ever since then he has been special to me. :love5: He's kind of a symbol for me beating the cancer.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting those pictures Kari! I am so glad you like the Care Bear Harness....is has been really popular. I am working on a line for "Breast Cancer Awareness" so have been super busy! 
THanks everyone!

Sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Awesome idea Sandra! I can't wait to see what you come up with. :thumbright:


----------

